# My furry art!



## ladyshalirin (Dec 13, 2017)

Hey guys!
I'm ladyshalirin i'm a new member in here ,I want to show you my new art
Userpage of ladyshalirin -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Drayx (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome to DA.
I like your style. Very vibrant! 
Hope to see more of your art.


----------



## ladyshalirin (Dec 13, 2017)

Drayx said:


> Welcome to DA.
> I like your style. Very vibrant!
> Hope to see more of your art.


thank you!


----------



## Everaven (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome!  I love your art style! I think the brushiness and painted appearance is really unique and beautiful ^~^


----------



## ladyshalirin (Dec 13, 2017)

Everaven said:


> Welcome!  I love your art style! I think the brushiness and painted appearance is really unique and beautiful ^~^


Thank you so much!


----------



## smolsketch (Dec 13, 2017)

I think your art is cool. I really like the oil paint style of your art.


----------



## ArtyLoop (Dec 14, 2017)

Lovely... new artists never cease to amaze me. The expressiveness in the character's face is very good in this art.


----------



## ladyshalirin (Dec 16, 2017)

smolsketch said:


> I think your art is cool. I really like the oil paint style of your art.


thank you!!!


----------



## ladyshalirin (Dec 16, 2017)

ArtyLoop said:


> Lovely... new artists never cease to amaze me. The expressiveness in the character's face is very good in this art.


thank you so much!


----------



## FellTheScarfDragon (Dec 17, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Zettios (Dec 17, 2017)

Welcome and holy damn, I really like that art style!


----------



## ladyshalirin (Dec 18, 2017)

Zettios said:


> Welcome and holy damn, I really like that art style!


thank you!!


----------



## ladyshalirin (Dec 18, 2017)

FellTheScarfDragon said:


> Welcome!


^-^


----------



## galo (Dec 18, 2017)

WAW You are very talented. I love the way you use brushes to make it looks so paint. And the character you design looks great!


----------



## ladyshalirin (Dec 18, 2017)

galo said:


> WAW You are very talented. I love the way you use brushes to make it looks so paint. And the character you design looks great!


thank you so much!!


----------



## narutogod123 (Dec 20, 2017)

Woah your art is awesome, Keep up the good work!


----------



## ladyshalirin (Dec 21, 2017)

narutogod123 said:


> Woah your art is awesome, Keep up the good work!


Thanks!!


----------

